# British Cirrus



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

*I see that Maersk Cirrus seems to have changed her name from British Cirrus in Zeebrugge, Belgium on the last couple of days. Anyone know anything about the change of ownership?*


----------



## mpkk (Nov 23, 2006)

Same thing happened in the same port to the British Reason a few weeks back, it's now Kmarin Reason. I heard recently that BP is in the process of reducing its fleet by 50%, how accurate that is I don't know


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

The Kmarin Reason is still registered in the IOM. I'll bet that won't last long after the current expiry date.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The name change is a bit nebulous.

John T


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

BP CIRRUS, ALTUS, NIMBUS, STRATUS and ***ULUS have all been renamed with MAERSK prefix and now managed / operated by Maersk Tankers All were leased to BP Shipping, never owned

BRITISH MARINER renamed MAERSK CAELUM and BRITISH NAVIGATOR now MAERSK NAVIGATOR

BP REASON, RELIANCE and RIGOUR have all been renamed with KMARIN prefix but are still showing as operated / managed by BP Shipping. KMarin have always been leasing owners of this class of vessel

Meanwhile I have noted that BP Shipping are being recorded as operators of several new tankers being delivered from Chinese builders but not owned or managed by BP


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

British C u mulus has now been renamed Maersk C u mulus in Cyprus. A few days ago she was in Lebanon. Why is the spell checker so strict? Put 3 letters together in some cases you end up with asterisks. Grrr...


----------

